# Größenänderung eines Panels innerhalb eines Applets



## JayReed (12. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bräuchte hier mal eure Hilfe.

Meine Aufgabe ist es, ein Applet zu erstellen, welches innerhalb eines Panels Graphen zeichnet.
Diesen Teil habe ich soweit gelöst.
Das Applet läuft im Browser und in Eclipse.

Nun kam die anforderung hinzu, dass wenn man den Browser (z.B.: IE) verkleinert bzw. vergrößert, dass dann auch der Graph neu gezeichnet wird.

Eine Möglichkeit ist es über den ComponentAdapter zu gehen. Das hatte ich mal getestet. Aber es soll keine extra Klasse erstellt werden.


Beim Aufruf gebe ich dem Panel die Größe mit. Ohne diese Angabe würde sich das Panel gar nicht erst öffnen.
Das Panel ist soweit eigentlich dynamisch aufgebaut. Sprich wenn ich bei der Initialisierung neue Größenwerte eingebe, dann passen sich die Graphen dementsprechend an.


Nun soll halt der Inhalt neu gezeichnet werden, sobald sich das Browserfenster ändert.


Hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


Gruß,

Jay


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2006)

Aber durch das Ändern der Größe des Browserfensters ändert sich die Applet Größe doch nicht  ???:L


----------



## JayReed (12. Sep 2006)

Ich meine doch.

Wenn man das Applet mit 100% Width und 100% Height in der HTML-Datei instanziiert, dann wird bei mir eine graue Fläche über das gesamte Browserfenster angezeigt.

Gebe ich 400 x 300 Pixel an, ist die Fläche natürlich kleiner.


Wenn ich nun das Browserfenster verkleinere, dann ändert sich auch die Größe (Fläche) des Appletbereiches.


Ist halt die Frage, ob ich bei der Panelgröße was dynamisch gestalten kann?

Ich habe schon einmal eine laufende Version von sowas gesehen, wo man das einfach verkleinern kann und die Graphen dann dementsprechend neu gezeichnet werden.


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Sep 2006)

Ich denke die beste Lösung wäre ein ComponentListener. Wieso keine neue Klasse? Das ist doch ganz natürlich, dass man mehrere Klassen hat.


----------



## JayReed (12. Sep 2006)

Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht und es bei ner anderen Sache mal testweise implementiert.

Allerding schafft es dieses eine Applet es auch ohne ComponentListener.



Habe nun die Lösung gefunden.

Die Layouts waren alle soweit ineinander verschachtelt, dass die Graphen dann automatisch verändert wurden.
Sehr komische Angelegenheit.

Nun weiß ich ja bescheid.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

